# Skye



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

howdi all

Heading on a very expensive luxury yacht, well it is actually the P&O Car Ferry from Larne to Stranraer to Skye.

I never been to Skye before I would like to wild camp a bit if possible (leaving this open to the you should support campsites brigade but whatever).

We also plan a bit walking and I am bringing my mountain bike and will be doing some xc on it, and wouldn't mind getting some sailing in if I can.

Anyone any ideas favourite spots or pointers on good guidebooks?

Pusser - Keep it civil....


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Has no one any tips/advice on the Isle of Skye......


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I wildcamped here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1412

Dave


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Three Chimneys*

Visiting last September, my wife and I wanted to eat at the world-renowned Three Chimneys restaurant at Carbost, but didn't want to pay for accommodation too, as we'd only just bought the 'van. The 3Cs people kindly allowed us to park up on the car park they share with a local museum, overlooking the loch. I don't know if they actually own the land. I probably wouldn't be brassy enough to use it without eating there. Great food, hugely expensive.

One or two options for wild camping including a superb view point just south of Staffin Bay (east coast). For a site, you'll not do any better than Torvaig (see MMM mag March 2007).

Buy diesel on Skye. Large filling station not far from the bridge (Broadford?). Don't reckon on finding a great selection of fish/ seafood - its all exported to Spain!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

jams101 said:


> howdi all
> Anyone any ideas favourite spots or pointers on good guidebooks?
> Pusser - Keep it civil....


Not wildcamping, but the Glenbrittle Estate has a lovely site right on the beach. Only 1 hook up when we were there but didn't want it anyway.
Stunning views of the back face of the Cullins with direct access. Graet swimming in the bay if you're daft enough like me! Not expensive, good shop, good access, some pitches need blocks depending on how fussy you are.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Spent a fabulous 10 days on Skye last September - did not wild camp as we liked to support the locals in their dedication to stay on the island and make some sort of living there. We enjoyed every minute of being on the island and the place is wonderful, would return again - we stayed at a good, cheap campsite on Northern outskirts of Portree, the facilities were excellent and the owner very friendly. It is a good base to go out on day drives from. Enjoy.


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuzzyfelts said:


> Spent a fabulous 10 days on Skye last September - did not wild camp as we liked to support the locals in their dedication to stay on the island and make some sort of living there. We enjoyed every minute of being on the island and the place is wonderful, would return again - we stayed at a good, cheap campsite on Northern outskirts of Portree, the facilities were excellent and the owner very friendly. It is a good base to go out on day drives from. Enjoy.


This'll be the Torvaig site (see above). Leaving Portree heading north the site is on the right about half a mile outside town. You cross a tiny wooden bridge over a stream, but it held the weight of our little B584! I have photos for anyone interested, but not time to post this moment.

P.S. My avatar photo (see left) was taken at the viewpoint that I referred to in an earlier post (above)!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Currently writing this from the Mackinnon Country House Hotel in Kyleakin, IoS.  No van yet but working in the kyles at the moment. If you are passing and in need of a good meal then I can recomend the hotel. Ian and Carol the owners are great people and cant do enough for you. The hotel is about 200 yds from the Skye end of the bridge (left off the rounderbout)

Bubblehead


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Three Chimneys*

[quote=" Don't reckon on finding a great selection of fish/ seafood - its all exported to Spain![/quote]

My father came from Benbecula and we've been going up to the Hebrides since 93 via Oban or Uig with a Calmac Hopscotch ticket. We noticed that three Spanish registered refridgerated pantechnicons joined us boarding at Oban one night. I enquired of our friends on Benbecula about them and was told they 'hopscotch' all the islands fisheries/seafood businesses, heading north from Barra to Stornoway and out via Ullapool and back to Barcelona. They take the best seafood from the area which is superb. You could try some shell fish yourself particularly the mussels which can be collected safely at low water.
Bonza


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Fuzzyfelts said:


> - did not wild camp as we liked to support the locals in their dedication to stay on the island and make some sort of living there.


I wouldn't try going in winter then.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Agree Glen Brittle site is superb, can get busy, but have never had it noisy there even with a multitiude of tents, presume all the young occupants are worn out after climbing the Cuillins :lol: 

Can see the bay now in my minds eye, wish I was there


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yep, we went to Three Chimneys last year for my 40th and parked on the road opposite for the night. Like you say, hugely expensive but really excellent food and service.

We loved Skye. Wildcamped in Portree, and outside the Talisker distillery after a bit of a heavy night in the pub just down the road.. 

It's fantastic scenery and I'd recommend it to anyone. The Cuillin Hills are majestic. Great views from Elgol.

Griff


----------

